# Custom or Replacement Camper/RV Cushions



## zigzag (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently purchased a 1969 Rica camper for the deer camp here on Woody’s. I’m remodeling it and needed cushions for the table / bed. I searched for weeks on the internet and the pricing was astronomical from RV dealers, supply houses, and upholstery shops. Just before giving up and a final Google search, I found a lady in Mississippi (Susan Kennedy)that will make the cushions or replacement covers for very reasonable prices. I don’t know if this is a proper place to post this and I am in no way connected to this individual, but after all the trouble I had finding replacement/custom cushions, I thought I would pass on the information. 

http://thekennedys.home.tsixroads.com

I think the cushions she made for me look better than the ones she has posted. Heavy furniture grade upholstery and you pick the color from the options she has.

Tell her Bill from Georgia sent you!!


----------



## georgia357 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's some good information to know.  Thanks for posting.  Do you have any pictures of yours?


----------



## zigzag (Feb 3, 2009)

georgia_357 said:


> That's some good information to know.  Thanks for posting.  Do you have any pictures of yours?



I can post some this weekend.


----------

